# Proper Long Term Storage of Large Plasma TV



## caharmon (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi This is my first post:

I may need to put all my furniture in storage of about 1 or 2 years. The furniture is no big deal, but my 50" Samsung that has virtually no use on it because I'm never there might. 

I have the box, but I don't know if I have all the inserts and such that came with it. I want to make certain that I store this thing properly, or should I just sell it, and buy another TV later?

Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

maybe you may want to sell it, imo, electronics does not do well in long term storage.


----------

